
Show HN: QuickPages, a Free Landing Page Builder - johnibister
http://quickpages.co/?ref=hn
======
jastr
Is there a demo site we can see?

~~~
johnibister
Sure thing! This is what one of your users created:
[http://quickpages.co/p/closedeyemedia](http://quickpages.co/p/closedeyemedia)

